# A couple of Pics from my Yard...



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

Things worked out great for my yard haunt last night.

I owe a big thanks to all the folks who share their ideas and tips on this and other Halloween sites.

My Bottomless pic was a big hit - cost me more than I had planned (one way mirrors aren't cheap)










The Graveyard got a lot of attention (although I was a bit disappointed in how may folks don't take the time to read the Headstones)










But by far the biggest oohs and awwws were for the lifesize Peppers ghost illusion. I had kids coming back 3 or more times during the night to stand and stare at her.

I was asked over 100 time "How are you doing that?". My answer was "It's simple - you find some poor sap, hack his head off and serve it back to him with Carrots, Celery, and Orange, and a decent Merlot. What Ghost can resist showing up for that?"










I'm already scheming how to expand on this next year!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a nice ghost photo KevinS.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice, I also like the ghost!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Pepper's Ghost is a great trick. Doing it on a "large" scale is no small feat, IMHO. Well done!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow, that ghost looks neat. I'd be interested in a few "behind the scene" shots of that. "I feel your pain" on the tombstones - the only person I saw reading my witch potion bottles was a buddy of mine from work... everyone else was in and out...


----------

